# Digging a hole for hogs



## OleRed15 (Aug 25, 2017)

Has anyone ever thought about or tried digging a 8ft wide by 8 ft long hole 6-7 ft deep with a backhoe and baiting it with corn and other goodies hogs like and using It to catch hogs? 
In theory the hogs would feed around the edge and smell the goodies in the bottom of the hole and go in to feed and never come back out because of the depth. Which you could then go up shoot them and then cover the hole back up with dirt and start over in a new spot?


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 25, 2017)

Hogs are smarter than that.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh yea, they will get out if they go in......On the Northern end of Pinelog there is a creek with almost vertical banks that are easily 15-20' high and they just cruise right up the sides whereas we would find it very difficult to get up there at all, trust me


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 26, 2017)

Do u have a backhoe.


----------



## jakebuddy (Aug 26, 2017)

Are you thinking like a pitfall trap?


----------



## antharper (Aug 26, 2017)

Give it a try , I don't think it will work but who knows !


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 26, 2017)

Bunji sticks in the bottom will help....................


----------



## GLS (Aug 27, 2017)

Put what the law would consider to be a "man trap" or "pitfall" on your property and if a trespassing poacher, not to mention a lost kid, fell into it  and was hurt you would have a real problem.  Not a good idea even if it worked for hogs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 27, 2017)

I think his hole is open. The hogs jump in to eat there last meal.


----------



## 95g atl (Sep 2, 2017)

Please post pics when you dig the hole.
Thanks


----------

